# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik krijg vaak een koortslip

## Leontien

> Veel mensen hebben wel eens een koortslip, maar sommige pechvogels hebben heel vaak zon pijnlijk blaasje.


nu.nl

Het blijkt nu uit onderzoek dat terugkerende koortslippen een erfelijke oorzaak hebben. Nu vraag ik me af of jij vaak een koortslip hebt of soms of helemaal niet.

Breng je stem uit en licht het hieronder toe!

----------


## sietske763

paar keer per jaar heb ik een koorslip, vaak daarna komen wat ongemakken, dus is het vaak bij mij een voorbode,
zodra ik het voel tintelen op mijn lip gebruik ik regelmatig een echinacea stick(vogel of een koedkopere stift)als je er direct bij bent is het zo weer weg en hoef je niet die dure zovirax te kopen.

----------


## floris

hallo, het steeds terug keren van een koortslip heeft te maken met het herpes virus, wat je ooit een keer heb opgelopen .
als je het eenmalig gekregen heb, is het geen herpes.
maar als het ieder jaar 1 of 2 keer terug komt dan zou je jou bloed een keer kunnen na laten kijken, of dat zo is.
er is trouwens niks aan te doen, wel is het besmettelijk, dus wees voorzichtig met het zoenen van je kinderen, want als je het eenmaal heb, gaat het niet meer weg.

----------


## dv8

Heb er ook enkele keren per jaar last van. Inderdaad, vaak voorbode van verkoudheid, of oververmoeidheid, ... Als ik het voel opkomen: onmiddellijk aanstippen met alcohol (met wattestaafje, zakdoekje, ...) en dit meerdere keren per dag. Breekt dan niet echt door, en is na 2 dagen verdwenen!

----------


## christel1

Vroeger had ik heel veel koortsblaasjes, geen blaasjes maar echt joekels, bleek dat ik besmet was met het Eppstein barr virus (herpes dus) en dat was ook een trigger voor mijn latere ME/CVS, dus moesten jullie dat veel krijgen toch je bloed eens laten checken want de gevolgen later zijn niet te overzien. Ik heb toen een jaar docaciclo moeten slikken in tabletten, na die kuur heb ik bijna nooit nog een koortsblaas gehad en nu zijn het kleine koortsblaasjes en staat heel mijn lip en mijn neus niet meer vol, echt afzichtelijk was het, mijn toenmalige huisarts wou me niet laten gaan werken met zo'n lip en neus omdat hij het zelf niet kunnen vond....

----------


## parfum

Ik heb helaas zeer vele kwalen maar de koortslip is zo ongeveer het enige dat ik gelukkig nooit heb gehad.
Misschien had het beter andersom kunnen zijn, maar we hebben het nu eenmaal niet voor het zeggen, zoiets overkomt je gewoon. Pure pech.

----------


## Albizia

Ooit heb ik het herpes simplex virus opgelopen. Oneindig veel koortslippen later heb ik geleerd dat het virus van buitenaf geaktiveerd kan worden door de zon en van binnenuit al door een geringe temperatuurverhoging. Een probaat middel tegen zonnestralen is het op zonnige dagen regelmatig insmeren van de lippen met een beschermende stift (b.v. van Labello). 
Als er onverhoopt toch een koortslip ontstaat is het belangrijk de plek zo snel mogelijk in te smeren (goed inmasseren) met de werkstof acyclofir, die onder verschillende merknamen te verkrijgen is bij apotheek en drogist. Hoe eerder je er bij bent, hoe groter de kans is om het vormen van blaasjes te onderdrukken.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Koortslip: zou het erfelijk kunnen zijn? ik kreeg het lang geleden vaak tijdens de zomermaanden als ik weer eens in Spanje was...de zon doet dat met mij ( lipblaasjes) zalf gevraagd en gekregen....uiteindelijk ben ik wederom terechtgekomen bij de Apotheek en die had voor mij Echinacin Stick van het merk: Madaus....
het is voor A) voor de verzorging van Lipblaasjes B) bij ruwe en schrale lippen C) bescherming tegen zon...het heeft Beschermingsfactor 20 ik laat het bestellen bij de apotheek en het kost mij 6,49 euro...ik gebruik het nu het gehele jaar door ennnnnnnnnnnnnn met veel succes....ik krijg nog wel eens tintelingen aan mijn lip, soms een kleine verdikking, maar het zet niet door...een enorme verbetering dus!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  ( heerlijk) er schijnt nu ook weer wat nieuws te zijn op de markt maar het papiertje heb ik per abuis weggegooid...

iedereen heeft baat bij verschillende dingen maar ik wil dit hier "toch" geschreven hebben...sterkte voor allen...

Wauw wat een verhaal Christel....vreselijk....fijn dat het nu een heel stuk beter gaat....Greetz  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

de echinacea stick van dr Vogel is ongeveer 5 euro
de ""merkloze""echinacea stick bij de etos 3 euro,
ze werken beide even goed.

----------


## dv8

@sietske: echinacea van dr. Vogel = homeopathie = placebo

----------


## sietske763

ben ik niet met je eens.................ik ben totaal niet van de planten en kruiden etc, want ik geloof er totaal niet in.
in de stick van dr vogel(ik koop m niet omdat ik de merkloze goedkopere koop)zit gewoon echinacea en niet in verdunningen,
als je posten hierboven leest zijn er meer mensen die baat hebben bij echinacea,
echt waar............ik voel mn lip tintelen en barsten en met echinacea zet het niet door of het is eerder afgelopen..

----------


## afra1213

Als je propolis druppels op de koorslip 2 x per dag smeer zal dit snel genezen.
Als het nog een keer terug komt moet je het direct weer insmeren met propolis.
Het zal dan niet meer doorzetten.
Ik heb dit al minstens 10 x toegepast.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Het is mooi dat iedereen reageert op zijn of haar manier, want er zijn verschillende behandelwijze's  :Big Grin:  het belangrijkst is natuurlijk dat het "werkt" .... :Stick Out Tongue:  wel vindt ik het interessant om te lezen wat een ander koopt en gebruikt.....niemand is hetzelfde...sommigen hebben het al jaren met veel ellende, en iemand anders begint het misschien net te krijgen door onvoldoende weerstand of door een andere oorzaak....feit is dat je informatie kunt uitwisselen...welles/niettes is niet boeiend toch? haha  :Big Grin:  
sterkte met de koortslippen....smeer ze en hopenlijk helpt het goed....

----------


## dotito

Vroeger toen ik nog heel veel in zee zat had ik geregeld last van koortsblaasjes. Toen gebruikte ik daarvoor zovirax je smeert het op je baasje en de dag daarna is het weg. Moet wel zeggen dat het een prijzig zalfje is, maar helpt wel super!

----------


## dv8

Vorige zondag (pasen) voelde ik weer een beginnend koortsblaasje. Zoals gebruikelijk onmiddellijk beginnen aanstippen met alcohol (op oorstokje); en zie ... koortsblaasje is niet doorgekomen en voel het momenteel nog nauwelijks. Vééééél goedkoper dan Zovirax! ;-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey dat is boffen dv8  :Big Grin:  komt zelden voor die alcohol, je hebt geluk!!!

Meestal kan dit niet als je het onder de leden hebt, want het virus blijft jaren in je lichaam sluimeren en soms "knalt" het naar buiten....wat een ellende...pijnlijk en ontsierend...een produkt kan duur zijn maar als het "helpt" ben je dolgelukkig... :Big Grin:  

fijn voor jou...want het is een heel gedoe... :Stick Out Tongue:  prettige dag verder....

----------


## patje69

> Vroeger toen ik nog heel veel in zee zat had ik geregeld last van koortsblaasjes. Toen gebruikte ik daarvoor zovirax je smeert het op je baasje en de dag daarna is het weg. Moet wel zeggen dat het een prijzig zalfje is, maar helpt wel super!


Zovirax is inderdaad heel goed tegen een koortslip!!!!

Koortslip hoe kom ik er vanaf?

----------


## Marleen

> Zovirax is inderdaad heel goed tegen een koortslip!!!!
> 
> Koortslip hoe kom ik er vanaf?


Je plaatst elke keer links. Zijn dat nou jouw eigen websites?

----------

